# Netzwerk mit Router



## z0oL (17. August 2002)

hallo,

ich bin fast am verweifeln. Ich versuche schon einige Zeit, meine 3 PCs, die an einem ISDN-Router (wegen DSL) hängen, so einzurichten, dass sie untereinander kommunizieren können!
In der Netzwerkumgebung, wie auch bei der Suche nach Computern kommt keiner zum Vorschein.

Router: DrayTek Vigor2000
PCs: 2x PC (98 & XP) + 1x Mac

Das das mit dem Mac net klappt weiss ich, aber zwischen den PCs müsste es doch eigentlich klappen :/

Bin für jede Anmerkung oder Tip dankbar...


----------



## Sebaz (18. August 2002)

Ja, das Problem kenn' ich... Hab's letztendlich hingekriegt, fällt mir aber schwer, jetzt so was dazu zu sagen, müsstest das mal ein bisschen konkretisieren! Kannst dich aber mal bei mir melden, wenn du willst, dann sprechen wir das ab.

Ein Tipp nur mal vorweg: Bei mir war es mal die Firewall, die das erschwert hat. Wenn du eine drauf hast, guck doch mal in den Einstellungen nach, ob die die Kommunikation zwischen Rechnern im Netzwerk erlaubt.

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------

